# Hilfe bei Design mit Tabelle für PHP



## DanielBodensee (20. September 2003)

Hallo,

nachdem ich nun viele Möglichkeiten bei einer Tabelle versucht und immer noch zu keinem Ergebnis gekommen bin, möchte ich Euch um Hilfe bitten.

Ich bin bei meinen ersten Versuchen eine Website zu erstellen, die dann hauptsächlich unter PHP laufen soll.

Bei der Überlegung wegen einer Navigation bin ich soweit gekommen, dass ich ein Menü in einer Datei erstelle und durch PHP die Navigation erstellen lasse.

Das erfordert jedoch eine Tabelle als Grundgerüst, und genau diese macht mir absolut Probleme.

Ich versuche mal die Tabelle zu erklären:
Die Tabelle hat zwei Spalten, oben links soll ein Logo angezeigt werden. Neben dem Logo möchte ich Platz für einen Banner haben, darunter dann eine Positionsangabe (sie befinden sich ...). Unter dem Logo links soll die Navigation und daneben (also rechts) soll der Seiteninhalt dargestellt werden. Unterhalb beider Spalten soll noch eine Fusszeile platz haben.

Die Tabelle soll dann vordefiniert 800px breit und 550px hoch sein, mit colgroup habe ich eine Breite der ersten Spalte vorgegeben.

Das Problem ist, dass sich die Tabelle ständig in der Zellenhöhe verschiebt und so die Navigation zwar in der Zelle unterhalb dem Logo erscheint, die Zelle mit dem Logo aber zu groß ist (größer als das Logo) und sich auch nicht beeinflussen lässt.

Leider habe ich mittlerweile durch meine vielen Versuche das Script mehr oder weniger stark zerschossen und kann es daher nicht hier anzeitgen, kann dies aber gerne nochmal erstellen und dann hier posten wenn notwendig.

Im großen und ganzen würde ich sehr gerne wissen, wie Ihr Provis das so macht. Mein Vorhaben ist doch sicher nicht das erste, allerdings finde ich auch nichts passendes.

Könnt Ihr mir ein Tip geben?

In PHP weiter zu lernen und schreiben bringt nichts, wenn das Gerüst nicht steht. Ausserdem bekomme ich´s bald an den Nerven wenn es nicht so geht wie ich meine verstanden zu haben ;-)))

Gruss,
Daniel


----------



## won_gak (22. September 2003)

Hi Daniel,

soweit ich es richtig verstanden habe, hast du einen Abstand in den Tabellen mit Bildern, der gar nicht da sein soll.
Ähnliche Probleme hatte ich auch damit. Anscheinend brechen einige Browser nach einem Bild automatisch um (schlagt mich, wenn ich falsch liege).

Eine kleine Abhilfe wäre die Schriftgröße in der Spalte auf 0 oder 1 Pixel zu ändern, dann ist der Umbruch nicht so stark. Cellpadding und cellspacing auf 0.

Was für dein Problem sehr praktisch wäre: Verschachtelte Tabellen. Erstelle eine große Tablee mit 800px Breite und der Höhe, obwohl die Höhe nicht immer so klappt wie man es möchte.

Ansonsten wäre es schon sehr hilfreich, wenn du deinen Code hier posten würdest.

Gruß


----------



## McFuture (20. März 2005)

versuche doch mal dein design tabellenlos zu erstellen, versuche mal die sache über css.

eine super seite dazu ist http://www.css4you.de


----------



## Karl Förster (21. März 2005)

Das Problem mit den Abständen zwischen Bilder und Tabellenrand hört sich nach Internet Explorer an. Sobald ein Leerzeichen oder Umbruch im Quelltext zwischen <td> und <img> steht, richtet der IE das Bild daran aus und dadurch entstehen die Abstände. Also entweder wie schon gesagt die Schriftgröße für die Zelle extrem runtersetzen oder alles nacheinander schreiben im Quelltext.


----------

